# WAX Iron?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

basic swix/dakine iron is about $35 and has an accurate temp control

cheap hole-less irons can be found for under $10 and do not have accurate temp controls


----------



## karmatose (Dec 21, 2009)

I have the Burton iron and it sucks ass. Three temp settings and that's it. If your wax doesn't like any of those temps, you're screwed.


----------



## rscott22 (Sep 21, 2009)

So Swix & Dakine are the way to go then? 35 bucks doesnt seem that bad at all are they reliable?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Used my Dakine all last season and it worked perfect. It has about 20 wax jobs on it. I certainly think it is worth the $35 I paid for it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

I got one for about 10 bucks at cvs or walgreens. Its a travel iron so it was nice and small. You can control the temp very well. As long as your not a moron you won't have to worry about buring the wax or the board.
Always start low and work the heat up


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

I use one that i got for 2 dollars at a 2nd hand place downtown at my city, has holes but it doesn't matter, as long as they are around the outside like mine, i let it drip off the side that has no holes, any iron will do, myn works fine and my custom X is a freakin rocket after a good wax as long as the tempuratures fit my wax, haha


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

srsly.. goodwill, thriftstore.. any of those...

$5 tops.. put tin foil on the bottom if its the type with steam holes or for $5 it wont matter.. melt wax, smooth over wax. scrape it, if thats what u like to do and you're done.

don't go by a brand new iron.. trust it.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Go to walmart
Buy $7 iron
Wax board
When you fly out to ski resort, go to walmart and repeat.

If my math is correct, you should be able to buy 6 wal-mart irons for the cost of a single dakine iron... and the wal-mart irons are larger


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The way I see it is that my board deserves better than an old crappy iron wrapped in tin foil.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I don't wrap the iron in tin foil. There is no reason to. The important part is that the iron heats up the board and allows the wax to seep into the grooves/pores


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

my dakine iron has 50+ waxings done on it, so yea, they hold up pretty well


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yup, the dakine iron does the trick, nothing fancy about it, simple temp dial and thats all. Well worth the 30 bucks.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Why would you wrap it in tinfoil? The first iron I used was a regular iron with steam holes and all. It worked fine for years. Of course, it wasn't good for ironing clothes either...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I use a $7 one from Walmart. It has holes and works fine. As said above start with a little bit of warmth and go from there. I have about 20 waxes on mine and it still works fine. Not so good for ironing shirts anymore!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the dakine iron and it blows. It takes forever to melt harder wax. I ended up buying a $10 walmart iron and it's the shit. Don't waste your money on a wax specific iron. Maybe swix is legit because they're all about performance but a cheap home iron does the same damn thing.


----------



## Kalo (Aug 13, 2009)

*Burton*

I have a burton iron and it works fine, ive never had a problem with it heating up or using it to wax my board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Extremo said:


> I have the dakine iron and it blows. It takes forever to melt harder wax. I ended up buying a $10 walmart iron and it's the shit. Don't waste your money on a wax specific iron. Maybe swix is legit because they're all about performance but a cheap home iron does the same damn thing.


the swix iron and dakine iron are the exact same thing. mine melts hard wax like i would expect it to.


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Dakine for sure. If not, while your at walmart picking up your cheap ass iron grab a few candles instead of using actual board wax..


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

Dont bother wrapping it in tin foil, just take a gander at the base of the iron and make sure the coating on the bottom isn't peeling (starting to on myn, i get the odd flake come off the iron but i got it for 2 dollars from a thrift store and it has at least 25 plus waxes on it from last year.) im gonna just peel the coating off, or just go into my piggy bank, pull out the penny rolls and go buy another iron from the local thrift-store. my wax set-up costs probably 20 dollars, after a 8" by 4" by 2.5" brick of all-temp wax, 3 sticks of p-tex (light it and let it burn, haha, anyone got a better way, my moms wondering where all the candle lighters are goin, haha), and an iron. anyone use base cleaner? just wondering, i've never used it, i just do a quick hot scrape before i throw on a coat if its bad, but usually i just wax it and scrape.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

Buy a cheap iron and save your $$$ for a lift ticket. Heat is heat. Whether it comes from a $5 iron or a $40 iron. It's all the same. I personaly use a $10 iron (with holes) that I got from walmart. Melts the wax just fine and spreads it well. Thats really all you need...


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, heat is heat, the wax doesnt care. Just get an iron that has a decent temp control.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

another vote for cheap standard iron, does the job perfectly

just make sure some muppet doesnt end up using it for clothes afterwards


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> the swix iron and dakine iron are the exact same thing. mine melts hard wax like i would expect it to.


Mine is one temp. Just saw they make an adjustable one.


----------

